
Show HN: GitHub special files and paths (README, LICENSE, .github, /docs, etc.) - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/github_special_files_and_paths
======
jph
Summary of GitHub special files and paths:

README LICENSING CONTRIBUTING CODE_OF_CONDUCT etc.

/.github /docs /ISSUE_TEMPLATE /PULL_REQUEST_TEMPLATE etc.

~~~
app4soft
> LICENSING

What about LICENSE and COPYING ?

